
Dash the Robot controlled from Kano Computer Kit for three year olds - tlarkworthy
https://corepox.net/blog/dash-controlled-from-kano-computer
======
tlarkworthy
I set this up in about 4 hours. I hate the thought of buying toys that have a
learning ceiling, so I was very happy to get Dash the robot working from an
API. Its a great platform for building stuff as its child proof, robust and a
fully packaged thing. 4DOF robot for $150, bargain!

